# Stock OTA Files



## imnuts

I have all of the stock update files that I've collected since getting the Charge. If you want to go from any stock system, to another build, you can download the appropriate file from the below link, rename it to update.zip and put it on the SD Card. Boot into stock recovery and apply update.zip. While we don't really need this for most builds as we have stock Odins for everything but FP1, people may want a smaller download for the same end result. Enjoy these files. Also, the only one that isn't named with both the ROM it's patching and the next version is the update for ED2->EE4. All others have both builds in the filename.

Download Here


----------



## JihadSquad

Any way we can pull radio deltas out of this like last time?


----------



## dwitherell

JihadSquad said:


> Any way we can pull radio deltas out of this like last time?


Yup - as long as you are on EP4D modems already there sure *is*.


----------



## JihadSquad

dwitherell said:


> Yup - as long as you are on EP4D modems already there sure *is*.


lol wow where did that come from

Also imnuts do you know if the kernel was updated?


----------



## dwitherell

JihadSquad said:


> lol wow where did that come from
> 
> Also imnuts do you know if the kernel was updated?


Lol - just pulled out modem stuff from the update zip and repackaged it, that's all. I haven't looked at it, but seems the kernel updated as well.


----------



## jco23

dwitherell said:


> Yup - as long as you are on EP4D modems already there sure *is*.


what about EP4P?


----------



## shrike1978

Seem to be getting verification of a kernel update. People (including nitro) are reporting that wifi is broken on FP1 roms running an EP4 kernel.


----------



## ukrkoz

_I have all of the stock update files that I've collected since getting the Charge. If you want to go from any stock system, to another build, you can download the appropriate file from the below link, rename it to update.zip and put it on the SD Card. Boot into stock recovery and apply update.zip. While we don't really need this for most builds as we have stock Odins for everything but FP1, people may want a smaller download for the same end result. Enjoy these files. Also, the only one that isn't named with both the ROM it's patching and the next version is the update for ED2->EE4. All others have both builds in the filename._

OK, in the light of "systen update" popping on my phone now, and it will not OTA update, as I am on tweakstock + PBJ kernel, what exactly do I do? There are four files in download link.


----------



## RWNube

jco23 said:


> what about EP4P?


I would Odin to EP4D, then run the CWM modem file.
That said, my phone won't take the new modem file for some reason. Others have had success.


----------



## shrike1978

ukrkoz said:


> OK, in the light of "systen update" popping on my phone now, and it will not OTA update, as I am on tweakstock + PBJ kernel, what exactly do I do? There are four files in download link.


Just like the OTA, none of the stuff in the download is going to work if you are anything other than bone stock. If you want any part of the update other than the modems, you're going to have to flash back to stock.


----------



## ukrkoz

shrike1978 said:


> Just like the OTA, none of the stuff in the download is going to work if you are anything other than bone stock. If you want any part of the update other than the modems, you're going to have to flash back to stock.


got it. that's what I thought. Odin to EP4 stock, let it update itself, then go with whatever is your pleasure. Thank you. sounds like weekend project.


----------



## cnlson

can't get the fp1h to update my wife's bone stock ep4d phone, sorry for the fuzzy pic, i'm tired and apparently shaky


----------



## cnlson

i just realized i flashed her modems to4p to try and allievate the loud clickingf she was getting, never mind


----------



## stueycaster

I just flashed the modem. It seems to be working good. I have connection problems at work though. We'll see how it goes Monday. Here's hoping it improves. I work inside a metal skinned building in a 3 bars of 4g reception area. It goes back and forth.

Update: I guess it posted this well enough.

sent from my SCH-I510 running
TweakStock and PBJTime using Tapatalk


----------



## Keighles

Thanks Nuts!!!!


----------



## stueycaster

Keighles said:


> Thanks Nuts!!!!


Ditto!! Thanks Imnuts. You da man!!


----------



## cujo6801

Thank you here's the results of your help










SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## daft

I got the modems to flash successfully - it seems like everytime I apply a .ZIP patch in CWM I have to manually mount /system and /data. The first time I tried flashing the modems (without mounting) it just got stuck at 33%. On the second try I mounted first - it still took about 3-5 minutes to flash them.


----------



## stueycaster

Whenever I flash something in CWM I wipe Cache and Dalvik and mount System. I've had good luck with that procedure.


----------



## BlkWolf03

Thanks for the files - saved me lots of work lol


----------



## IIIce

They would do an OTA, right after I root and flash PBJ.... OK sofrom what I understand reading, I can update certain parts of these files without affecting my stock root and kernel? But if I want the full update its back to stock and a re-root. If I Odin back to stock I will need to reflash PBJ as well? And how will that affect my phone with a custom boot animation or will it default back after I Odin to stock?


----------



## mzchelle

dwitherell said:


> Seem to be getting verification of a kernel update. People (including nitro) are reporting that *wifi is broken on FP1 roms running an EP4 kernel.*


I can confirn this. Had installed the FP1 radio only (without FP1 kernel) over dwitherell's EP4D deodexed rooted stock rom, and now the wifi does not connect.


----------



## shrike1978

I ran the FP1 modems on EP4 Eclipse for a couple of days without any wifi issues. You're the first person I've heard complain that updating only the modems killed wifi.


----------



## ukrkoz

shrike1978 said:


> Just like the OTA, none of the stuff in the download is going to work if you are anything other than bone stock. If you want any part of the update other than the modems, you're going to have to flash back to stock.


got updated,  what do they do now? I am assuming, it gives us a choice of going from stock(latest after update) to any one of those 4 posted?


----------



## mzchelle

shrike1978 said:


> I ran the FP1 modems on EP4 Eclipse for a couple of days without any wifi issues. You're the first person I've heard complain that updating only the modems killed wifi.


I spoke too soon. Had issue with one open wifi at work all day today after I upgraded the radio. Had no issue at that location prior to the upgrade. I can't explain it other than the fact that the signal has always been on the weak side there.

Tonight it's been running fine at home though.


----------



## aaronDroid80

@imnuts you wouldn't happen to have the stock ep4d kernel lying around, would you?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mzchelle

After a day of playing with FP1 radio I restored my original EP4D setup, and fixed the popup message. Thanks motcher/rwnube!


----------



## stueycaster

stueycaster said:


> I just flashed the modem. It seems to be working good. I have connection problems at work though. We'll see how it goes Monday. Here's hoping it improves. I work inside a metal skinned building in a 3 bars of 4g reception area. It goes back and forth.
> 
> Update: I guess it posted this well enough.
> 
> sent from my SCH-I510 running
> TweakStock and PBJTime using Tapatalk


I don't think it improves anything where I work. All of the outer walls and the roof are metal. Outside I get 3 bars of 4g. Inside I get 1 or 2 bars of sometimes 3g and other times 1x. I just need to get Verizon to add a new tower somewhere closer. Probably not much chance of that huh?


----------



## JihadSquad

stueycaster said:


> I don't think it improves anything where I work. All of the outer walls and the roof are metal. Outside I get 3 bars of 4g. Inside I get 1 or 2 bars of sometimes 3g and other times 1x. I just need to get Verizon to add a new tower somewhere closer. Probably not much chance of that huh?


I wonder if they would put up a tower for anyone who was willing to pay for it


----------



## andrewjt19

I read on the Eclipse Rom website that PBJ was the cause for WIFI break on FP1... Not sure if anyone else has verified this against stock or any other kernel....


----------



## andrewjt19

imnuts said:


> I have all of the stock update files that I've collected since getting the Charge. If you want to go from any stock system, to another build, you can download the appropriate file from the below link, rename it to update.zip and put it on the SD Card. Boot into stock recovery and apply update.zip. While we don't really need this for most builds as we have stock Odins for everything but FP1, people may want a smaller download for the same end result. Enjoy these files. Also, the only one that isn't named with both the ROM it's patching and the next version is the update for ED2->EE4. All others have both builds in the filename.
> 
> Download Here


So I have tried the newest OTA with every ROM I could use and it always throws the "error 7" reply... Any ideas? I made sure it's on RFS, stock kernel, everything. And when I ODIN back to GB stock, I lose root and can't get it rooted? I even went back to EE4, rooted and updated to EPD and lost root....


----------



## charlie_c

andrewjt19 said:


> I read on the Eclipse Rom website that PBJ was the cause for WIFI break on FP1... Not sure if anyone else has verified this against stock or any other kernel....


It's any EP4D kernel, not PBJ specifically.


----------

